# Had surgery yesterday!



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've learned so much from reading other people's post, I thought I'd share my experience. My left lobe was removed yesterday. It turned out to be a follicular lesion and will take at least a week to find out whether it is benign or not. I spent one night in the hospital, but am back home now. My throat is really sore and I'm pretty hoarse, and the drain is a bit inconvenient, but I feel much better than I expected. I was able to eat dinner last night and breakfast this morning. I am just really, really sleepy, which I'm told is from the anesthesia.

Suzan


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope your recovery continues to go well and we'll all keep our fingers crossed that it is benign!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

suzan30 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've learned so much from reading other people's post, I thought I'd share my experience. My left lobe was removed yesterday. It turned out to be a follicular lesion and will take at least a week to find out whether it is benign or not. I spent one night in the hospital, but am back home now. My throat is really sore and I'm pretty hoarse, and the drain is a bit inconvenient, but I feel much better than I expected. I was able to eat dinner last night and breakfast this morning. I am just really, really sleepy, which I'm told is from the anesthesia.
> 
> Suzan


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaw; glad that is behind you though. Now don't be overly active. Follow instructions so you can make a good recovery!!

Bless your heart!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad it is behind you too. Rest as a much as you can. Drink lots of fluids. Hoping for benign!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

webster2 said:


> I am glad it is behind you too. Rest as a much as you can. Drink lots of fluids. Hoping for benign!


Also, get a little bottle of Chloroseptic Sore Throat Spray! It was like a miracle drug for me.

Good luck - we're all hoping for a good report!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

hope all is well!!!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Be sure to get lots of rest and stay hydrated. I had an insulated cup going constantly (a straw is convenient) and I think it really helped a lot. Best wishes for a good pathology report!


----------



## suzan30 (Sep 26, 2011)

You guys are great. Thanks so much for the support. I continue to feel pretty good. This morning I folded laundry and did a load of dishes. My biggest problem is finding a comfortable position to sleep in. I usually sleep on my left side but that seems to "pull" at the incision, and I have a lot of trouble sleeping on my back. I'm going to take it easy today and see if I am up to doing some work tomorrow. I do worry about things piling up. This is so much easier than knee surgery, which is my benchmark for uncomfortable surgical experiences.

I am trying to understand what is meant by follicular nodule. Is it different from a colloid nodule? More or less likely to be cancerous? When I spoke with my dr. I was still pretty loopy and didn't ask as many questions as I should have. She did tell me me that the nodule was really vascular and that what appeared to be 6 cm. on the ultrasound was measured at 2.6 once it was removed.


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

The only place I could sleep the first 5 nights was in the recliner. The bed just wasn't working for me. On my back, there was pressure in my neck. On my side, the incision hurt. The recliner was a lifesaver for me!

Feel better soon!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had to sleep propped up on cushins on my couch! I cannot sleep on my bed either.


----------

